# LCD Monitor and Framebuffer

## Lokheed

To get righ to the point here is my problem. I just purchased a new LCD monitor. It supports up to 1280x1024 resolution but I cant set framebuffer in command-line to anything past 1024x768. I am running KDE just fine at 1280x1024 but if I set the framebuffer to the same value, I get "out of range".

I am using the VESA fb and also tried the RADEON fb without any success. I tried both the standard fb and the new vesafb-tng. Both function the same.

I have

```
video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x307
```

 in my grub.conf and even tried using

```
vga=0x307
```

but get the same results.

I know my monitor can obviously handle 1280x1024 but I just cant attain this value using fb. Any suggestions would be awesome as its the only thing left to "fix."

Thanks

----------

## xlp

The same thing happened to me when I last used bootsplash. After switching to fbsplash I could get it running with 

video=vesafb-tng:1280x1024-32@75,mtrr,ywrap 

in my grub.conf file. (I'm using vesafb-tng)

Greets

----------

## Lokheed

Thanks xlp. Thats wierd cause I thought with the vesafb-tng, the resolution is specified within the kernel. Do you have an entry in the kernel as well? Is it just set to the default? What kernel are you using? I am on the Gentoo Dev Sources 2.6.10-r7

I dont use a bootsplash, I just want framebuffering to work in my native resolution.

----------

## xlp

No I don't specify something in the kernel. I can even use different entrys in GRUB to get another framebuffer resolution. It worked on Gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r6. After that I switched to morph-sources-2.6.10-r20 (I wanted SWSUSP2) and it still worked on r22.

----------

## fb

 *xlp wrote:*   

> The same thing happened to me when I last used bootsplash. After switching to fbsplash I could get it running with 
> 
> video=vesafb-tng:1280x1024-32@75,mtrr,ywrap 
> 
> in my grub.conf file. (I'm using vesafb-tng)
> ...

 

Lucky you! I have never been able to get it to work at this resolution.

This work without problem:

```
kernel /kernel-2.6.10-r6 root=/dev/hda6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd /gentoo-1024x768

```

But this doesn't

```
kernel /kernel-2.6.10-r6 root=/dev/hda6 video=vesafb-tng:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024@75 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd /gentoo-1280x1024

```

And it never worked since I made the move to fbsplash. To be fair I couldn't get bootsplash to work either at 1280x1024. I always get an out of range warning. 

For some reason it seems my request for 75 Hz for the vertical synchronisation (the rate I have in Xorg) is always ignored. Do you need to compile something special in the kernel to have it or what? What am I doing wrong?

----------

## xlp

This is what my kernelconfig says:

```
[*] Support for frame buffer devices  

 <*>   VESA VGA graphics support      

          VESA driver type (vesafb-tng)  --->     

    (640x480@60) VESA default mode    

 [*] Support for the framebuffer splash
```

It also has the following in Console display driver support:

```
--- VGA text console     

  [*]   Video mode selection support   

  <*> Framebuffer Console support  

  [ ]   Select compiled-in fonts 
```

My Grub.conf file looks like this:

```
kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.10-morph-r22 ro root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1280x1024-32@75 splash=silent,theme:Cynapses

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash

```

But I don't think that this is a problem with your configuration I think it's more a problem with you display... Perhaps you can try a 1280x1024-32@60 or something simmilar. 

My X Screen is running with 75 Hz as  my Monitor is showing when I press adjust on it.

Do you use the "standard" vga output or DVI?

----------

## xlp

I just read the post again and I found the following strange:

In my grub.conf I use video=vesafb what works but vesafb-tng doesn't (I just booted several times now) I'm quite sure that I had vesafb-tng in there in earlier days why did it stop to work? 

Nevertheless sorry if I confused someone (I wrote it in the office  :Confused:  and couldn't remenber the line used in grub.conf)

----------

## Headrush

I use the older vesa driver and have no problems at 1280x1024

```
# For booting GNU/Linux

title Gentoo Linux

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hde2 video=vesafb,ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024 splash=silent,theme:emergence vga=0x31b

initrd (hd0,0)/initrd-1280x1024

```

----------

## fb

 *xlp wrote:*   

> I just read the post again and I found the following strange:
> 
> In my grub.conf I use video=vesafb what works but vesafb-tng doesn't (I just booted several times now) I'm quite sure that I had vesafb-tng in there in earlier days why did it stop to work? 
> 
> Nevertheless sorry if I confused someone (I wrote it in the office  and couldn't remenber the line used in grub.conf)

 

I tried with -tng and without. I had just changed the file about 15mn before that post to see if it would solve my problems and it didn't. 

vesafb-tng is only used in internal by the kernel I think. Putting vesafb will use either vesafb or vesafb-tng depending on what is in the kernel.

There are 2 refresh rate that I can use at 1280x1024 according to my monitor manual and I tried both without much success. I also toyed a bit with -16 but not yet -32 but somehow I do not see it solving my problem. My kernel config is fine as far as what you show is concerned (except I try to enforce a 1280x1024 resolution by default but that wasn't working anyway with the default value provided by the kernel). And before I forget I am using standard vga output no DVI here. 

What is the pmipal option doing? Is it specific to morph?

Cheers,

 Francois

----------

## Lokheed

I just came to the conclusion that framebuffer stinks. My old CRT monitor ran fine using 1280x1024@60 but I cant get it work with my new LCD.

I have tried everything and always get out of range from my monitor...

----------

## Arainach

vesa-tng doesn't use the ancient vga=command.  Here's my grub with vesa-tng:

```
title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.9 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@60,vram:128 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd /fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

```

----------

## fb

Did some more tests with options like 1280x1024-32@60 and vram:128 and it didn't work. I am still stumped (my monitor support a resolution of 1280x1024 at 60Hz, I checked in the manual).

----------

## desertstalker

Is the monitor using DVI?  I had the same problem with a LCD and DVI.  the generic frambuffer cannot use a resolution higher than 1024x768 on a DVI connection.

Is is something about the way that vesafb reads the modes from the moniter.

----------

## Lokheed

 *fb wrote:*   

> Did some more tests with options like 1280x1024-32@60 and vram:128 and it didn't work. I am still stumped (my monitor support a resolution of 1280x1024 at 60Hz, I checked in the manual).

 

Exactly the same here. Actually LCDs dont go past 60 Hz so that is a constant. It worked on my CRT just fine, I have no idea why my monitor is rejecting it or what the framebuffer is actually passing to it.

I tried with the readonfb, the vesafb, and the new vesafb-tng...all with no luck on anything past 1024x768. If its not one thing, its another  :Wink:  I am just so close to the perfect hardware setup...damn fb. No DVI here.

----------

## fb

 *desertstalker wrote:*   

> Is the monitor using DVI?  I had the same problem with a LCD and DVI.  the generic frambuffer cannot use a resolution higher than 1024x768 on a DVI connection.
> 
> Is is something about the way that vesafb reads the modes from the moniter.

 

To quote myself from an earlier post "I don't have DVI on this set up." thank you. So it is not that.

 *Lokheed wrote:*   

> Exactly the same here. Actually LCDs dont go past 60 Hz so that is a constant. It worked on my CRT just fine, I have no idea why my monitor is rejecting it or what the framebuffer is actually passing to it.
> 
> I tried with the readonfb, the vesafb, and the new vesafb-tng...all with no luck on anything past 1024x768. If its not one thing, its another  I am just so close to the perfect hardware setup...damn fb. No DVI here.

 

Actually, I beg to differ my LCD goes up to 76Hz. However fbsplash want to put it at 87Hz. In fact I am not even sure it tries to put it in 1280x1024. I have a feeling it tries to apply an other resolution but I have no idea what.   :Sad: 

----------

## xlp

 *Quote:*   

> What is the pmipal option doing? Is it specific to morph

 

No it's not specific to morph it's called using protectec mode interface for palette changes. It's something like DPMI in xorg.conf. I don't know if this solves anything... I just read it somewhere and used it.

----------

## Lokheed

 *fb wrote:*   

> Actually, I beg to differ my LCD goes up to 76Hz. However fbsplash want to put it at 87Hz. In fact I am not even sure it tries to put it in 1280x1024. I have a feeling it tries to apply an other resolution but I have no idea what.  

 

Did you get that from your manual? That would blow away what I have been thinking all this time...looks like I gotta do more research.

EDIT: Your right. I have been looking at some manuals online and have seen them go up to 75 Hz. They reccomend against running it at such a high level, saying LCDs run better at factory specs (60 HZ)...but they do support higher.Last edited by Lokheed on Fri Feb 11, 2005 4:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Skyhawk

Try this 1280x1024-32@0 .

----------

## fb

 *Lokheed wrote:*   

> Did you get that from your manual? That would blow away what I have been thinking all this time...looks like I gotta do more research.
> 
> EDIT: Your right. I have been looking at some manuals online and have seen them go up to 75 Hz. They reccomend against running it at such a high level, saying LCDs run better at factory specs (60 HZ)...but they do support higher.

 

My X configuration is running at 75 Hz and it is in the list of mode that is in my manual. In fact there are many modes available that need a refresh rate between 60 and 75 Hz and there is no recommendation to stay at 60 Hz.

I don't know about following the last post recommendation and try to put at 0. Can you back it with experience Skyhawk?

----------

## Lokheed

 *fb wrote:*   

> My X configuration is running at 75 Hz and it is in the list of mode that is in my manual. In fact there are many modes available that need a refresh rate between 60 and 75 Hz and there is no recommendation to stay at 60 Hz.

 

The recommendation I got from my monitors manufacturer, but I do know LCDs behave differently than CRTs when it comes to refresh rates. Like I said before, I will have to do some more research on the subject. This is my first LCD and I am loving it. No radiation, as easy on the eyes as staring at a piece of paper...probably I would say the best purchase I have made for my PC  :Smile: 

Wouldnt putting in 0, just default to using the lowest refresh rate (60 Hz). Your monitor cant run without one so it seems it would be the same as adding: 1280x1024@60...though that is simply my reasoning.

----------

## Skyhawk

When i see the resolution of XFCE4-Display-Preferences it says: 1024x768@0.

And i can remember that i used that value in the kernel config somewere (vesafb-ng). Because when i did a higher value, the screen get weird. 

(dont know precisely, because i cant remember everything what i do to gentoo. )  :Embarassed:   Forgive me.

specs: Acer Travelmate 4500.  Of has it something to do because i got a TFT?

mzz need to find out what the differend is between TFT en LCD.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## c0bblers

Hi,

Have you tried out ALL the settings for vesa-tng?  There's a whole heap, like bypassing EDID for one.  Have a look at /usr/src/{yourkernel}/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt (or something similar) and have a fiddle, you might strike it lucky  :Very Happy: 

Cheers,

James

----------

